# Sticky  Our HFEA Speech documents! Free for download



## Anthony Reid (Jan 1, 2002)

Hi Everyone,

My speech at the HFEA confreence was limited to 15 minutes, and this means that I couldnt say all of what I wanted to.

I have however compiled responses from research I did and in addition to the presentation - I have offered the document to the clinics also. This allows us to put forward many more views!

The HFEA have requested a copy of the notes too.

I have attached the presentation and the research document for you to read.

It would be great if you could provide feedback.

Thanks to everyone who helped!

Tony
x


----------



## Charlies-Mum (May 25, 2005)

Excellent - well done Tony!


----------



## Fidget (Jan 27, 2005)

Tony,

Way to go, its great and no wonder it was well received

You did a sterling Job Boss man  

Debs
xx


----------



## Lou W (Nov 1, 2005)

Tony,

I think you have more than done us justice on this one. Thankyou so much for standing up and representing our side of the story. You must have been very brave and I know we all are so very grateful. 

The work you do is amazing - thanks for being so great!

Lou xx


----------



## Mel (Jan 1, 2002)

Had a phone call from Barts to congratulate Tony on a job well done and that ther were very inpressed with the way he put accross his presentation.

Mel
x


----------



## Anthony Reid (Jan 1, 2002)

Made Sticky.


----------



## Shezza (Sep 28, 2003)

Wow well done Tony 

You do an amazing job mate    Keep up the good work!!!

Love

Shez

xxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## weeble (Dec 5, 2005)

Well done Tony. Excellant presentation.   
Love
weeblexx


----------



## saphy75 (Mar 15, 2004)

Great Job Tony  give yourself a pat on the back 

seriously a massive thank you for everything you do for us all

pam xx


----------



## Anthony Reid (Jan 1, 2002)

I forgot to mention - Professor Bill Ledger pointed out that the two circles on the presentation could be testicals 

I can confirm that they are indeed circles!



Tony
x


----------



## Fidget (Jan 27, 2005)




----------



## saphy75 (Mar 15, 2004)




----------



## Charlies-Mum (May 25, 2005)

Mel - do you need help widening the doorframes for Tonys head?


----------



## Mel (Jan 1, 2002)

@Debby

What do you think?  

mel
x


----------



## Sue MJ (May 4, 2002)

Tony,

You did a grand job yesterday and It was great to be there to experience it first hand - Well Done!

Love,

Sue xxx


----------



## CTJ (Jan 13, 2005)

Tony 

Well done on the presentation, you have done a truly amazing job representing us.

I for one having nothing but admiration for the work you do.
Thankyou kindly, I don't know how I would of coped with this journey over the years without this site.  Give yourself a huge pat on the back.

Take care
Cathy xx


----------



## DizziSquirrel (Feb 15, 2005)

~Dizzi~


----------



## Hun (Jul 14, 2003)

Well Done Tony - perhaps this is the beginning of a new phase of FF - and the start of your new public speaking career? 
We are so proud of you and its great that the value of your work is being heard and appreciated by a wider audience than your members alone....
Thanks again
HUn xx


----------



## nicky30 (Sep 23, 2003)

Well done Tony

The presentation looks great - wish I had been there to see it!

Nicky x


----------



## Pilchardcat (Feb 1, 2003)

Girls, It was really good, some really interesting speeches and a really good day out.  Tony's speech really opened a few eyes to the patients side of things, great advertising for the site too   Tony did really really well, up against speaker's  such as MP's and Professor's from Harvard Uni!


----------



## Edna (Mar 19, 2005)

Hi Tony,

Just read your presentation and think its fab...not at all surprised that it went down well. Really well done on doing such a good job and putting our perspective across.

lol


Edna


----------



## Mrs Nikki (Nov 13, 2004)

Well done Tony, you must have been so nervous


----------



## Anthony Reid (Jan 1, 2002)

Thanks everyone.

We did have one slight hiccup - a couple of comments from a Dr.

He obviously had something against us - as he said that "I cannot belive patients think their Dr's do not read FF" - In a tone of voice that suggested that we say stuff here that we shouldnt.

Also... one other thing - Ive mentioned it on the home page http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/

Thanks again,

Tony
x


----------



## Clare_S (Aug 9, 2003)

Glad to hear all went well and I am going to have a look at your presentation later.

Well if we are saying things on here we shouldn't do maybe they need to consider why people are saying it.  If they are saying they are not getting what they need from a clinic surely that should be a wake up call.  Although there are some excellent consultants out there there are some who believe they are better than everyone else because they are a consultant.  I still firmly believe that as consumers we pay their salaries either directly or indirectly via our taxes.  As a result I expect to be treated with dignity and respect.  you can only call me by my first name if I can call you by yours.  As patients it is important that our voices are heard and thank you for doing that.  

"this is the problem with Fertility Friends - it is only about positives".  - It depends on your definition of positive here.  There are so many positives available.  The power of positive thinking because you are not alone in your position, the positive actions of many people to cease treatment and live childfree or look towards adoption in a supportive environment.  You can only judge success of a clinic on a postive pregancy test because that is what they are geared to providing.  You cannot judge a support group on the same criteria.

These are my personal views.

Clare


----------



## Sue MJ (May 4, 2002)

Well said Clare - this particular Dr that Tony refers to got under my skin straight away with the tone of his voice and I would love to have got to chat to him in person and get to the bottom of his grievances - I think it was blatently ignorant to make such sweeping statements.

Hopefully he is reading this! 

There you go - I think sometimes people post things on here in the hope that the Dr's do read it!

Love,

Sue xxx


----------



## b3ndy (Sep 13, 2005)

Tony

I've just read your presentation and it brought tears to my eyes - because you have worded so eloquently just what many of us going through IF are experiencing.

Thank you for taking the time and effort to put our views across, it's about time those in the medical world started listening to us.

As for the doctor and his unhelpful comments - it's no wonder he was irked, perhaps he felt a little unsettled at the thought of his 'power' being challenged.l unfortunately have had experience of a consultant, who -quoting Clare - "thought he knew better simply because he was a consultant". Because of this I wasted six months having unneccessary treatment.

I don't think this site is all about positives - yes it plays a huge part of what many of us members yearn for, but like you say on the homepage Tony, it also deals with the other side....adoption, life without children. That's why I find FF such a valuable lifeline, where else am I able to access such a huge support network 24/7, through all phases of my treatment.

And that's why I will continue to sing the praises of FF and all the brilliant work you and your team do, to whoever will listen!!

Rant over

B3ndy
xxxx


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

Thank you Tony for voicing how we all feel. I have the same views as B3ndy about the "Dr" who was put out.  Its about time these medical professionals realised that  although they spent a few years in medical school, we too have the intelligence to research IF, understand its implications and possible treatment.

Thank you
xxx


----------



## Edna (Mar 19, 2005)

Tony,

Very well put...like the others I hope the clinics and consultants do read the site and litsen to our comments (after all there are a lot of positive comments too).

One other thing, for me perhaps the most important aspect of the site has been peer support, something no clinic or consultant was able to offer me. Helped me feel so much less isolated and got me through my cycle.

lol


Edna


----------



## Anthony Reid (Jan 1, 2002)

Thanks everyone 

But we must not forget that I had lots of help from members telling me their worries - so I cant take credit for it all 

I've kinda got the buzz for it now 

Tony
x


----------



## Jayne (Jan 26, 2003)

I felt very privelidged to have been at the HFEA Conference this year, and we are all justifiably proud of Tony who did an excellent job with both his speech and his representation of Fertility Friends.  

Well done Tony! You did us proud mate  

Love 

Jayne x


----------



## casey (Sep 26, 2004)

tony - well done you did really well - you spoke for all of us and truly represented us  
caseyxx


----------



## freespirit. (Nov 24, 2004)

Tony , Your Great     
Thankyou !!!!


----------



## Alley (Aug 13, 2006)

THANK YOU so much, not just for the speech, but for all you and the team on here do

Can't imagine IF without you and FF!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Emnige (Apr 11, 2011)

Tony - Well done. Your presentation is excellent. My only criticism is that you spelt 'google' wrong on page 6  Other than that well done lol!!!


----------



## Anthony Reid (Jan 1, 2002)

Thank you Emnige,

That was almost 6 years ago I uploaded that here - and your the first to spot the spelling mistake! lol

Tony
xxx


----------



## Emnige (Apr 11, 2011)

Lol!!! Only just noticed the last post before me was 2006!!!


----------

